# Laptop will not start! No fan, nothing... but light is on



## RedDragonSilenc (Oct 9, 2006)

I got me a bit of a pickle.. 
When I start my laptop (i.e. pushe the button) the only thing that happens is the power light come on. No 'surge' or power goes through the circuitry at all. It's dead. I've heard that it may be some kind of voltage regulator fault on my motherboard. It's an old laptop, I'd appreciate any advice. Thanks.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

laptop specs please?


----------



## RedDragonSilenc (Oct 9, 2006)

forcifer said:


> laptop specs please?


It's a Toshiba Tecra 8200, http://www.toshiba-europe.com/computers/products/notebooks/tecra8200/

Every computer tech guy I talk to freaks out at the mention of voltage regulator and motherboard and tells me to go somewhere else. I'm not sure what to do with it.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

same issue with my mosm old compaq laptop something 700 i think.

and yes its the voltage regulator. you can plug in the power press the button it 'turns on' but nothing besides the system lights work. no fans spinning no cdrom drive spinning nothing.

to my knowledge this voltage regulator is a PITA to replace maybe its just time to retired that laptop and pickup a new one


----------



## Snake21605 (Oct 10, 2006)

My old manager had the same issue. I still have his laptop so if you got a solution let us know, I could use the help too. 

Thanks


----------



## grinneer7007 (Feb 15, 2008)

my laptop has the same problem. i power it on, but all i get is the power light. what's wrong and can i fix it?


----------

